# goldfish mouth injured...



## goldfishboy (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi All

I have just noticed that my comet has what looks like a tear on the right hand corner of her mouth and it looks painful when she opens her mouth to eat as you can see the split open right up. it was not like that yesterday so i don't think its rot of any kind as all fish are lovely, healthy and very active.
Do these things heal them selves?
Do i need to treat with anything to help with it?

I can only imagen what it would be like to cut through your cheek from your lip back towards your ear! OUCH!! :shock:


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

can you answer these?

1. Size of aquarium (# of gallons)
2. Is your aquarium set up freshwater or saltwater?
3. How long the aquarium has been setup
4. What fish and how many are in the aquarium (species are important to know)
5. Are there live plants in the aquarium?
6. What make/model filter are you using?
7. Are you using a CO2 unit?
8. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day?
9. When did you perform your last water exchange, and how much water was changed?
10.How often and what foods do you feed your fish?
11.Is your aquarium light incandescent or fluorescent and how often is it kept on?
12.What specific concerns bring you here at this time?
13. Water are your water test results for:
pH, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate?


----------



## goldfishboy (Feb 23, 2007)

Errr You need to know all that Info just to figure out if a mouth injury from running into somthing will heal up and not stay deformed looking?

So here goes: 30gal, fresh water, set up for about a year, 2 fantail goldfish and one comet, elodia/fake plants, eheim 2210 filter, 2x 150liter air pumps, hardly any natural light, 4ft freshwater striplight, last water change was about 3 days ago and was about 4-5 gal, last test was 1day ago and all was fine. 

I tried to get a pic, but its not to clear as her mouth is shut in both pics. I hope she will get better.

















?


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

well unless we know the exact reason for the injury we can only help so much. That information helps a lot. All i need to know now is what are your water parameters.

Bad water parameters wont work with medication


----------



## goldfishboy (Feb 23, 2007)

i tested the water yesterday and it there was nothing unexpected as the tank is about a year old and is cycling nicely, like i said in my original question i don't think its an infection as it wasn't there before i fed them this morning then about an hour later i spotted it. 
I think she jumped up a bit high and hooked her mouth on the overhanging glass at the top corner of the tank.

I guess when a fish gets hooked on a fishing line and thrown back in they survive? or do they?

Cheers Ben


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

yes it will heal but there is a chance of a secondary infection, like fungus. If we can know the exact water parameters we can help. Exact figures not just words


----------



## goldfishboy (Feb 23, 2007)

its hard to match the colours exactly but the ammonia was around 0.0 to 0.1mg/l
nitrite between 0.0 and 0.1mg/l
nitrate between 0.0 and 25mg/l


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

goldfishboy said:


> its hard to match the colours exactly but the ammonia was around 0.0 to 0.1mg/l
> nitrite between 0.0 and 0.1mg/l
> nitrate between 0.0 and 25mg/l


what test kit are you using, 0-25 ppm is a wide range, doesnt look like its a very good test kit... same goes with 0-1ppm


----------



## goldfishboy (Feb 23, 2007)

I agree that the test kit might not be up to scratch. its made by interpet, and of the liquid type, so judging the colour is quite hard as the colour on the results chart is printed and I have to compare that to a transparent liquid.

many thanks for your help  
Ben


----------

